# install of minix failing (iso9660)



## doughy (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm trying to install minix and I'm getting an error that cd9660.kmod module won't load.  I tried burning a couple other OSs (OpenBSD, and FreeBSD) with the same burning software (active ISO).  None of these will boot but when I try to boot an old burn of an OS, one that I believe I burned with Nero selecting the 9660 Joilet option. it will boot.  My question is, do I need to find a way to burn this w/ the ISO9660 file format explicity defined?  If that's the case, what software would you recommend?  Nero costs money and I don't want to pay for something I'll only use once.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 21, 2018)

Why aren't you using the simple FreeBSD tools to do this?


----------



## ronaldlees (Feb 21, 2018)

Just do a:

`pkg install [PORT]cdrtools[/PORT]`

then;

`cdrecord -e -v -dao -driveropts=burnfree -data ./theminixiso.iso`

-- should do the trick.  Note that it'll burn DVDs even though it's called cdrecord.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 21, 2018)

In fact often `cdrecord theminixfile.iso` works just fine here without any other arguments. It may there as well.


----------



## doughy (Feb 21, 2018)

I had the same situation when burning a blank iso of minix using cdrecord.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 21, 2018)

I use sysutils/tkdvd to burn an .iso or files to a DVD. It's what I've used for a long time and it never fails.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2018)

doughy said:


> I'm trying to install minix and I'm getting an error that cd9660.kmod module won't load.


Please take note of rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------



## giahung1997 (Feb 21, 2018)

doughy said:


> I'm trying to install minix and I'm getting an error that cd9660.kmod module won't load.  I tried burning a couple other OSs (OpenBSD, and FreeBSD) with the same burning software (active ISO).  None of these will boot but when I try to boot an old burn of an OS, one that I believe I burned with Nero selecting the 9660 Joilet option. it will boot.  My question is, do I need to find a way to burn this w/ the ISO9660 file format explicity defined?  If that's the case, what software would you recommend?  Nero costs money and I don't want to pay for something I'll only use once.


Install Xfburn and it's straightforward.


----------



## ronaldlees (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry I may have caused you an extra, wasted disk burn.  My memory is coming back on this - I remember now that Minix3 had trouble booting on my AMD machine the last time I tried it.  I think the error message was the same as yours.  Minix does not have the breadth of hardware support that FreeBSD does.  So, you're already on the best OS, and the topic is OT, as SirDice mentioned.


----------

